# '05 GTO Heater not working....at all



## houston_four (Dec 16, 2010)

That's right, no heat at all. Being in Texas it normally wouldn't be a problem but we got a little cool streak coming in. 

No matter if moving or stopped, AC button on or off, defrost or vents, it still blows cold air. 

I just got the car and it has bolt ons. I'm thinking the previous owner probably has a 160 degree thermostat because the engine temps aren't even making the halfway mark. What's the best approach, change the thermostat and then coolant flush? 

Thanks for the help.

H4


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I would definitely start there, yes. Otherwise look to see if the heater core has been jumped out... there wouldn't have been much point to the previous owner doing it, but there's always that possibility, with some people.:willy:


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Merry Christmas everyone..............:seeya:


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'd check/replace the tstate and make sure the coolent is toped off.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

You will not even notice a 160 from stock. If you get one mark below mid, your heat should be smoking hot.


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

blow the heater core out


----------



## houston_four (Dec 16, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> I'd check/replace the tstate and make sure the coolent is toped off.


Sorry for the dumb question but do I need to check the level in the radiator or just in the filler neck?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Your cooling system is different then mine since I'm an 04. I belive you have a coolent dip stick though.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Check all the vac lines inside under the dash and under the hood. There is two to check for one that behind the intake manifold with a white check valve leading to the fire wall where the hot water hoses go. Also check the hot water deverter valve on the passenger side engine bay. It down on the frame next to the header, it has a vac hose going to that too. Make shure that actuates when you go cold to hot on your HVAC knob. The deverter valve allows hot water to flow thru the heater core or bypass it.


----------



## houston_four (Dec 16, 2010)

GM4life said:


> Check all the vac lines inside under the dash and under the hood. There is two to check for one that behind the intake manifold with a white check valve leading to the fire wall where the hot water hoses go. Also check the hot water deverter valve on the passenger side engine bay. It down on the frame next to the header, it has a vac hose going to that too. Make shure that actuates when you go cold to hot on your HVAC knob. The deverter valve allows hot water to flow thru the heater core or bypass it.


Ok, after looking at everything, the lines running into the car are hot, the heater control valve is working, it's got to be the vacuum line under the dash. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## jeffsgto (Dec 7, 2010)

My 2006 GTO won't warm up much on a cold day here in TN. Warms up pretty fast when I drive it though. Real pain in the butt when the windshield is iced over! Guess it's a GTO thing. Wished I had my Grand Prix GTP back now! That car warmed up fast! Should've gotten the Charger SRT I was also looking at instead!


----------

